# Key West



## w.bob (Apr 18, 2010)

We will be in Key West for a couple of days next week and we are looking for suggestions on siteseeing and restaurants. Will also be in Key Largo for a night. Thanks


----------



## BevL (Apr 18, 2010)

There is a wealth of information on this board and probably travel if you do a search.


----------



## JoAnn (Apr 18, 2010)

If you are going down THIS week (April 18=25) it's Conch Republic Days celebration.  I'm sure you'll find plenty to do.  Our DD is leaving Tuesday to see friends (she lived there for 31 years).  Have fun.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 18, 2010)

*Good info. from the old threads*


----------



## daytripper (Apr 18, 2010)

*Key Largo*



w.bob said:


> We will be in Key West for a couple of days next week and we are looking for suggestions on siteseeing and restaurants. Will also be in Key Largo for a night. Thanks



Fish House in Key Largo.  Camille's in Key West.  Been to both of them twice and will make them our regular places for all future visits, which I hope will be many.  Two other favorites in-between Key Largo and Key West is Porky's in Marathon and Lazy Days in Islamorada.


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 18, 2010)

Check out http://www.fla-keys.com/ ... the welcome-to-the-keys website of the Monroe County Tourist Development Council... which happens to have some very useful information and advice.

Here is the website for the Conch Republic Days which starts April 23rd ...
.... http://www.keylargoconchrepublicdays.com/ ....
"Divers can join a world record attempt for the most people ironing underwater at the same time, set for Saturday, May 1."


----------



## w.bob (Apr 19, 2010)

JoAnn said:


> If you are going down THIS week (April 18=25) it's Conch Republic Days celebration.  I'm sure you'll find plenty to do.  Our DD is leaving Tuesday to see friends (she lived there for 31 years).  Have fun.



We will be leaving on 4/29. 

I've been looking at older post and a lot of travel sites. I like to hear directly from tuggers when it comes to restaurants. I feel like I am getting better info.

Thanks


----------



## rapmarks (Apr 19, 2010)

we went to Alonzo's, across from t he Galleon, on the water, during their happy hours.  Not only were appetizers half price, but all items on that page, which included sides, and we tried lots of different things for a very small bill.   
We toured the Little White House, we went on a sunset Sail, we kayaked, we went deep sea fishing, we walked up and down the streets, and we also went to Mallory Square at sunset.  We had lots of coupons from the concierge, and always got a free slice of key lime pie with our meals.


----------



## JanT (Apr 19, 2010)

Mangrove Mama's at mile marker 20.  GREAT casual restaurant, great food, great Key Lime pie.  Did I say it's GREAT?


----------



## w.bob (Apr 19, 2010)

rapmarks said:


> we went to Alonzo's, across from t he Galleon, on the water, during their happy hours.  Not only were appetizers half price, but all items on that page, which included sides, and we tried lots of different things for a very small bill.
> We toured the Little White House, we went on a sunset Sail, we kayaked, we went deep sea fishing, we walked up and down the streets, and we also went to Mallory Square at sunset.  We had lots of coupons from the concierge, and always got a free slice of key lime pie with our meals.



Sounds like you had a nice time. My wife would enjoy the sunset cruise. Do you remember who it was with.

We will be there during the songwriters festival and plan on taking in a show. I've been checking a lot of the restaurants but as I stated earlier there is nothing like hearing first hand about them. Can anyone recommend a place for breakfast?


----------



## JeffW (Apr 20, 2010)

w.bob said:


> Sounds like you had a nice time. My wife would enjoy the sunset cruise. Do you remember who it was with.
> 
> We will be there during the songwriters festival and plan on taking in a show. I've been checking a lot of the restaurants but as I stated earlier there is nothing like hearing first hand about them. Can anyone recommend a place for breakfast?



Banana Cafe & Cafe de France (both on Duval) and Blue Heaven all are great places for breakfast.

For a special breakfast, make a reservation for Latittudes on Sunset Key.  You'll get a free boat ride to Sunset Key, and a breakfast that's practically on the beach.  Food is good, slightly more expensive then the other restaurants (maybe $13 for French Toast), but if you think of it as paying a $5 charge for the boat ride (a great deal anyway), the food is about the same price.  
Although officially you aren't supposed to, when you leave the restaurant, you can take a walk around the island.  Just walk down the beach instead of going out the front entrance, and you can walk around the island.  It's a nice walk with some nice scenery.  Then when you're finished, walk back to the restaurant, and wait for the next boat to take you back to the 'mainland'.

Jeff


----------



## night0wl (Apr 20, 2010)

Despite the risque name, do check out "Better Than Sex"

Its a great little restaurant that does unbelievable desserts.


----------



## rapmarks (Apr 20, 2010)

w.bob said:


> Sounds like you had a nice time. My wife would enjoy the sunset cruise. Do you remember who it was with.
> 
> We will be there during the songwriters festival and plan on taking in a show. I've been checking a lot of the restaurants but as I stated earlier there is nothing like hearing first hand about them. Can anyone recommend a place for breakfast?




we had delicious breakfast at 4 friends patio restaurant on front street near The Galleon.  We also had a card for free drink or key lime pie there.  
I can not remember the name of the sunset sail.  There were may boats out there though.


----------



## Bruce W (Apr 20, 2010)

w.bob said:


> Sounds like you had a nice time. My wife would enjoy the sunset cruise. Do you remember who it was with.



We went on Floridays 3 times. It is a smaller sailboat, docked at the Hyatt, next door to the Galleon. Very peaceful, they serve wine and soft drinks.


----------



## JoAnn (Apr 20, 2010)

Just asked DD#2,who lived and worked in KW for 31 years about the sunset sail trips.  She advised you do NOT take the catamarands...they cater to the younger 'drinking' crowds.  Take a Tall ship and enjoy it that way with out the heavy drinkers.  She has worked on the Wolf, but doesn't think they are in port yet, so you may not find them.  And they don't always do sunset cruises, as they do more private runs.  Enjoy.


----------



## Greg G (Apr 20, 2010)

Blue Heaven for breakfast (get there early or make reservations)

El Siboney Restaurant - Dinner (Cuban)

Conch Republic - Dinner (Seafood)

Greg


----------



## Greg G (Apr 20, 2010)

No visit to Key West would be complete without going down to Mallory Square for the sunset and to see all the street performers and small food vendors.

Greg


----------



## Kelsie (Apr 21, 2010)

We own 3 TS at the Hyatt Beach House.  We have been going there several times a year for 18 yrs.  A must for breakfast is Blue Heaven, and for a fast local breakfast there is nothing like the atmosphere of Harpoon Harry's.  We go to dinner on our Anniversary in Oct. at La Trattoria (res. needed) and they always remember and give us a cake or drinks or apps. to celebrate our day.
The Green Parrot Bar has Jazz every Friday and the cheapest drinks in town.
Over to Stock Island, the Hogfish is a casual, good place to have the original Hogfish sandwich.  Go where the locals go and you can't go wrong.  Have a wonderful time.  We will be back again in a couple of months.  kelsie


----------



## Sea Six (Apr 21, 2010)

After watching the news the other night, one thing I know is you're too late for the drag races.


----------



## Sea Six (Apr 21, 2010)

Greg G said:


> Blue Heaven for breakfast (get there early or make reservations)
> 
> El Siboney Restaurant - Dinner (Cuban)
> 
> ...



Blue Heaven is one of our favorites, but it's a scary walk at night because of where it is.  Maybe that's why people go for breakfast, when it's light out.  We like it for dinner as well, if the weather is nice, since the tables are outside.  My wife is not happy walking the narrow sidewalks along the back alleys at night.  It will be light out longer this time of year, so give it a try.


----------



## Timesharemogul (Apr 22, 2010)

*Best breakfasts*



w.bob said:


> Sounds like you had a nice time. My wife would enjoy the sunset cruise. Do you remember who it was with.
> 
> We will be there during the songwriters festival and plan on taking in a show. I've been checking a lot of the restaurants but as I stated earlier there is nothing like hearing first hand about them. Can anyone recommend a place for breakfast?



IMHO (Having been to KW several dozen times)....

Favorite place for breakfast= Camille's- eastern end of Simonton Street. Runner up=Westin Hotel's Latitudes- on Sunset Key.

Enjoy!
Brian


----------



## madduag (Apr 25, 2010)

Be sure not to miss out listening to Scott Kirby. He is a fabulous songwriter and singer. Look up when and where he will be playing during your stay. We were there last year during the songwriters festival. Howard Livingston is another wonderful songwriter and singer.
Here's a link: http://www.keywestsongwritersfestival.com/show-schedule.htm

We really enjoyed B.O.'s. Can't remember the name of the place right across from BO's but it was really good too. Great fish sandwich, Hogfish of course fish sandwich. Blue Heaven for breakfast.  Schooner's Wharf was fun to hang out and people watch and have some drinks. 

We also went on a sunset cruise. Loved it. Mallory Square for what it is. Kino's for sandles. Margaritaville for drinks. Food wasn't bad when we were there either. 

Snapper's had good food and entertainment (Scott Kirby was there). Loved the atmosphere there.


----------



## JeffW (Apr 26, 2010)

Assuming it's still there, Santiago's Bodega is a nice tapas-style restaurant.  Like a previous comment about Blue Heaven, it's location is a bit on the fringe (for some people), but we haven't had any problems there.

Jeff


----------

